# Общий раздел > Чувства > Секс и страсть >  Рейтинг самых нелепых сексуальных исследований

## ПаранойА

Провести хорошее исследование на тему секса (даже не беря в расчет весьма скромное финансирование подобных программ) довольно сложно.
Из-за разницы в политических идеологиях, сокращения финансирования исследований, неодобрения общественностью, законодательных проблемы, а также восприятия секса как запрещенной темы, проводится крайне незначительное количество подобных исследований, да и проведенные оставляют желать лучшего.
Каждый год с выходом очередных исследований на тему секса общественность, как правило, задается двумя вопросами: "Действительно ли нужно было это доказывать?" и "Кто спонсирует подобную ахинею?" FOX News представляет рейтинг самых нелепых исследований на тему секса, проведенных в 2007 году.

1 место: Техасский университет проводил опрос, почему люди занимаются сексом. И получил от респондентов (студентов колледжей), естественно, самые очевидные ответы: для того, чтобы получить физическое удовлетворение; из-за привлекательности партнера; или просто потому, что секс - это хорошо. Пожалуй, единственным трагичным моментом является тот факт, что Техасский университет потратил 5 лет и деньги из собственных фондов, чтобы услышать до смешного обычные причины для занятий сексом.

2 место: Психолог Джон Готтман 30 лет тратил деньги на серьезную работу по изучение взаимоотношений в паре и выяснил, что женщины быстрее всего возбуждаются от оральных ласк. Однако, практически каждая женщина может подтвердить это и без вмешательства специалистов.

3 место: Сны "связаны с сексуальной деятельностью" - исследование под таким заголовком рассматривалось на ежегодном собрании Associated Professional Sleep Societies. Исследование проводилось, чтобы определить природу и содержание снов мужчин и женщин. Как выяснили исследователи из Университета Монреаля, лишь 8% снов связаны с сексом. Проведя опрос, какие эротические сны чаще всего снятся представителям обоих полов, они получили, что не удивительно, более чем очевидные ответы: занятия любовью, поцелуи, мастурбация и т.д.

4 место: Мужчины и женщины - с одной планеты. Исследование Флоридского университета подтвердило, что представителей обоих полов не стоит сравнивать с Марсом и Венерой, когда дело доходит до близких отношений. Ученые обнаружили, что мужчины не так уж и склонны к полигамии, а женщины хотели бы заниматься сексом чаще и больше, чем могут себе это позволить.

5 место: Сексуальная дисфункция является гормональной проблемой. Итальянские исследователи в Университете Анконы и Агульи выяснили, что гормоны могут ухудшить качество секса. Учитывая, что гормоны прямо или косвенно регулируют все сексуальные функции в организме: от желания и возбуждения до оргазма, является ли открытием то, что определенный уровень гормонов в крови влияет на физические, медицинские или психологические проблемы, связанные с сексуальной дисфункцией? Вряд ли.

6 место: Оральный секс заставляет девушек-подростков чувствовать себя использованными. Как сообщило издание San Francisco Chronicle, исследование выявило, что оральные ласки чаще всего заставляют подростков сожалеть о содеянном, считать себя жертвами манипуляции и испытывать чувство вины. При этом девушки в два раза больше юношей переживают по поводу правильности своего поведения.

----------


## Irina

> "Действительно ли нужно было это доказывать?" и "Кто спонсирует подобную ахинею?


Вот это точно)) Каждый сам про себя знает гораздо больше, чем все эти исследования вместе взятые.

----------

